# كيــــــف تصبــح مهندســــــــاً ( فني ) لامعـــــاً لا يستغني عنك مرؤسيك



## شفق الصباح (14 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*كيف تصبح مهندسا ( فني ) لامعـــــا لا يستغني عنك مرؤسيك*


*يقال ان من يرغب بذرية صالحة عليه اولا وقبل كل شيء ان يختار لهم أما صالحة واقول ان من اراد ان يكون مهندسا لامعا لا يستغني عنه مرؤسيه عليه ان يختار السير بالطريق الاتــــــي : *

*1 . عليك اولا وقبل كل شيء ان تختار كلية او معهد طيران له تاريخه العلمي في مجال هندسة وفن الطيران . *

*2 . ان تحسن اختيار التخصص الذي ترغب فيه ويتناسب مع طموحاتك واهدافك العلمية ولا تختار تخصصك بشكل عشوائي على اساس اراء الاخرين او بفرض منهم . لان هذا العنصر سيصبح فيما بعد اساسا للابداع والعطاء وحب العمل . وبعكسه سيصبح اساسا للفشل والجمود وكراهية العمل .*

*3 . ان تثابر خلال فترة الدراسة لتنهل اقصى ما تستطيع من العلوم ضمن تخصصك لانها الفرصة التي لا تتكرر من حيث :*

*ا . توفر امكانيات التعلم بكافة اشكالها*
*ب . التفرغ الكامل للدراسة *
*ج . عدم وجود أي مسؤليات وظيفية وربما حتى عائلية لديك .*
*د . وجود الوقت الكافي للدراسة *

*ولن تجد هذه العناصر خارج المؤسسات التعليمية فلا تضيع ساعة واحدة إلا وقد استغليتها لبناء ذاتك العلمي لان الزمن لن يعود وإذا كنت حريصا ستندم على ضياع كل فرصة لم تستغل خلال فترة الدراسة . *

*4 . بعد التخرج وقبل النزول الى ميدان العمل:*

*يجب عليك ان تحرص ان يكون مكان عملك بتماس مباشر مع الطائرة ( اقصد في خط الطيران ) ولا تبحث عن الاماكن الدافئة شتاءا والباردة صيفا لانه في بداية حياتك الفنية* *يجب ان يكون عملك ميداني لا مكتبي ولا في الورش* *بل يجب عليك النزول الى ساحة الطيران تتنقل من طائرة الى اخرى , تعيش مع الطائرات اقلاعا وهبوطا لان ذلك يكسبك الخبرة في :* 

*أ . التعايش مع اعطال الطائرات *
*ب . التعلم والتدريب على كيفية معالجتها*
*ج . التعلم كيفية التعامل مع الطيارين وهذا امر ليس بالهين *
*د . كيفية التعامل مع احتياجاتك للخدمات الارضية اثناء العمل *
*ه . التعرف على العناصر الفنية الكفوءة ( من مهندسين وفنيين ) ومعرفة كيفية الاستفادة منها . *
*و . التعرف على عناصر الصيانة من خلال الاحتياج الميداني لخبراتهم في معالجة الاعطال التي هي خارج الامكانيات الفنية لخط الطيران .*
*ز . التدرب على رد الفعل السريع في معالجة الاعطال بسبب ضيق الوقت في خط الطيران .*
*ح . التعرف والتدرب على مختلف الاعمال الجارية في خط الطيران واساليب تحضير وفحص وتجهيز الطائرات للطيران ( قبل يوم من الطيران , وقبل الاقلاع , وبعد الهبوط , وما بين طيرانين , وبعد الانتهاء من الطيران اليومي واية طيرانات مفاجئة للطائرات ... ) *
*ط . التعرف على كيفية التعامل مع كتب الصيانة والاستخدام الفني لاجهزة ومنظومات الطائرة . *
*ي . التدرب على كيفية رفع واعادة واستبدال الاجهزة والمعدات من والى الطائرة عند حصول اعطال ضمن الامكانات الفنية لخط الطيران . *
*ك . التعرف على كيفية التعامل مع الوثائق والمستندات المختلفة الخاصة بالخدمات اليومية للطائرات . *
*ل . يتيح لك الفرصة في حضور برنامج المحاضرات الفنية التطويرية للمهندسين والطيارين . *
*م . التعرف على حجم ومستويات الصيانة الجارية في خط الطيران ( الفحوصات المبرمجة ) التي ينفذها مهندسوا وفنيوا خط الطيران بحسب استحقاق الطائرات لها . *

*5 . على كل مهندس وفني ان يمتلك دفتر جيب صغير يقسمه الى نصفين *


*يسجل في النصف الاول منه ملخص عن : *


*اولا . المنظومات الخاصة باختصاصه *
*ثانيا . مواقعها على الطائرة وطرازاتها ( **Part Number and Ser. N.** ) *
*ثالثا . مبدا عملها باختصار .*
*رابعا . ارقام وانواع الطائرات التي تقع ضمن مسؤليته *
*خامسا . الحاله الفنية لكل طائرة *

*ويسجل في النصف الثاني منه المعلومات التالية :*


*تفرز صفحة او صفحتين لكل منظومة لتسجيل :*
*اولا . الاعطال المهمة والمتكررة *
*ثانيا . ظاهرة العطل وكيفية معالجته *
*هذه المعلومات تساعدك في اتخاذ بعض الاجراءات السريعة خصوصا عندما تكون بعيدا عن مصادرك ومراجعك الفنية . *

*6 . بعد عودتك من أي اجازة طويلة او قصيرة يجب السؤال عما جرى من اعطال ضمن اختصاصك وتدوينها ومعرفة طرق معالجتها واسبابها . *

*7 . على مسؤل القسم المختص ان يجمع معيته مرة في الاسبوع لمناقشة الاعطال التي حصلت في الاسبوع الماضي وتحديد اسبابها ( هل هي ناتجة عن اهمال , ام بسبب عدم الالتزام بالتعليمات الفنية , ام بسبب سوء الاستخدام لمنظومات الطائرة ام لاسباب تصنيعية ام لاسباب اخرى ؟؟؟؟ ...... الخ ) واتخاذ الاجراءات المناسبة بحسب نوع الاعطال واسباب حدوثها لمنع تكرارها . *

*8 . يستحسن ان يستمر عملك في خط الطيران فترة لا تقل عن ( 2 ـــ 3 ) سنة قبل الانتقال للعمل في خطوط الصيانة ان امكن لك ذلك . على ان تكون هذه الفترة مفعمة بالنشاط والحركة والمثابرة والحرص والدقة في كل شيء وتوثيق كل صغيرة وكبيرة تخص عملك الفني . حيث ستشعر بانك قد بنيت اساسا قويا متينا يمنحك القدرة على الصعود خطوة اعلى في سلم العمل الفني الا وهو العمل في خطوط الصيانة . *

*9 . مصاحبة المهندسين والفنيين ذوي الخبرة والنشاط للاستفادة من خبراتهم وعلى اولائك المهندسين من ذوي الخبرات ان لا يبخلوا على اخوانهم الجدد بشيء من خبراتهم ظنا منهم بانهم سيحلوا بدلا عنهم فالاخلاص بالعمل والتوكل المطلق على الله اساس كل النجاح والتوفيق فـ ( ما يشاؤه الله يكن وما لم يشأ لم يكن ). *

*10 . العمل في خطوط الصيانة : *

*بعد ان تتأكد من انك قد استوعبت وتدربت ومارست كل الاعمال الفنية الجارية في خط الطيران ( وهذا لا يتم قبل مرور فترة لا تقل عن سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات عمل في خط الطيران ) يمكنك الان التخطيط للانتقال الى احدى خطوط الصيانة لان العمل الفني في هذه الخطوط يكسبك الخبرات الاضافية في مجال العمل الفني والاداري للاسباب التالية: *

*أ . إن خط الصيانة يعتبر المرجع الفني الاعلى في مجال التخطيط والبرمجة والتنفيذ والمراقبة والتوجيه والقيادة لكافة الاعمال الفنية المطلوب تنفيذها على جميع انواع الطائرات بموجب كتب الصيانة والاستخدام الفني المحددة من قبل الشركات المصنعة للطائرات لاجل تحقيق اعلى نسبة صلاحية للطائرات من اجل الاستثمار الامثل لكامل العمر الفني المحدد لكل طائرة . *

*ب . العمل في خطوط الصيانة يتيح المجال الاوسع للكادر الفني بممارسة الصلاحيات الفنية في التوسع باساليب الفحص واستخدام الفواحص المتطورة للكشف عن الاعطال وتفكيك اجزاء المنظومات وتصليحها مما يرفع من مستوى الخبرة والاداء الفني للعاملين . *

*ج . التعرف على اساليب العمل الاداري والفني المختلفة الجارية في الشعب والاقسام الفنية واعمال السيطرة الفنية والسيطرة النوعية مما يتيح لك التعرف على فرص التدرج ضمن تسلسل السلم الوظيفي للمهنسين والفنيين . *

*د . الاطلاع والمشاركة في اعمال الصيانة المبرمجة الكبرى التي تنفذ في خطوط الصيانة يمنحك الخبرة ويطور ويرفع مستواك الفني . *


*ه . في معظم الاحيان وفي اغلب الاعمال يتوفر الوقت الكافي مما يمنحك فرصة اكبر في مطالعة الكتب الفنية وخرائط المنظومات والبحث والاستنتاج وهو ما ليس متوفر في خط الطيران فالجميع هناك مستعجلون لتهيئة الطائرات للاقلاع ومعالجة اعطالها باسرع وقت ممكن . *


*و . لا تفارق الكتب الفنية المختلفة واستمر في تطوير ثقافتك الفنية ولا تفوت أي فرصة لاكمال دراستك العليا فالمهندس والفني اذا ما ابتعد عن مواصلة القراءة والدراسة بمرور الوقت سيفشل ولن يتطور في عمله . *
**منقول**​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2009)

نصائح غالية جداا 



> تعيش مع الطائرات اقلاعا وهبوطا لان ذلك يكسبك الخبرة



لاكن دة بيكون مش اختيارى ليا

صعب اوي اكون لسة فى بداية الشغل و اطلع و انزل مع الطيارة صح ؟

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## شفق الصباح (18 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> نصائح غالية جداا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مفيش حاجة صعبة باشمهندس الأمر عادي بس أنت جرب


----------



## E Engineer (16 أبريل 2011)

Thank you 
Actually, this is very important and Ishould hide it from my boss
^_^


----------



## محمداحمد5 (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 أبريل 2011)

أنصحك أن تنم مبكراً ولا تشاهد ما يمسح ذاكرتك وأن تستعين بالله وستكون أبرز المتميزين


----------

